# RAF Tornado destroys mobile speed radar



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

No idea whether this is true but it made me smile. It comes from Land Rover monthly.

Two patrol officers were checking for speeding motorists on the A1. They were surprised to clock a vehicle at 300mph when their radar gun suddenly stopped working. Just then an RAF Tornado flew overhead.

The Chied Constable fired off a complaint to the RAF Liaison Office. The RAF replied ...

"Thank you for your message. You may be interested to know that the tactical computer in the Tornado had detected and subsequently locked on to your hostile radar equipment. To defend the aircraft, it sent back an automatice jamming signal. Furthermore, an air to ground missile aboard the fully-armed aircraft had locked on to your equipment. Fortunately, the pilot realised quickly what had happened and overrode the automated defence system before the missile was launched and your hostile radar installation destroyed."


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

its an urban myth check out snopes or search on MHF for the last time it came up 

>Snopes<


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm sorry but this did actually happen at least once. It was, however, a clever dick traffic officer pointing the gun at a low flying aircraft being the pratt he was.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Jiggles said:


> I'm sorry but this did actually happen at least once. It was, however, a clever dick traffic officer pointing the gun at a low flying aircraft being the pratt he was.


Jiggles it didn't


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Jiggles it didn't!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jiggles. I don't care whether it did or not - it makes an amusing story.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Jiggles said:


> I'm sorry but this did actually happen at least once


Good to know you were there. Please tell us all about it.



Jiggles said:


> It was, however, a clever dick traffic officer pointing the gun at a low flying aircraft being the pratt he was.


Nice one. Don't forget to call the traffic officer a dick/pratt to his face when he comes to your family telling you he's hosed the remains of your relative off the road. They're all the same - nothing better to do.

Have a nice day. 

Dougie.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Isn't snopes wrong?

IIAIK it is possible for anti-radar defenses to send a return signal back at higher power than the original transmitter which can either blow up the receiver module or force it to trip out.
Its how the AEGIS radar work isn't it?
So they can be destroyed or temporarily disabled without the use of an anti radar missile.

Apart from this, I do believe it is a myth and the rest of the snopes article looks like it agrees with the rest of the tom clancey "manuals " I've read


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Brock said:


> No idea whether this is true but it made me smile. It comes from Land Rover monthly.
> 
> Two patrol officers were checking for speeding motorists on the A1. They were surprised to clock a vehicle at 300mph when their radar gun suddenly stopped working. Just then an RAF Tornado flew overhead.
> 
> ...


Anyone know the RAF's phone number so we can have a Tornado fly down the A21 and knock out the the camera we have just before us, pointing *DOWNHILL* and its 600 yards *before* a large roundabout.

B*******s


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Dougie is being strangely quiet about the likelihood of this occurring. Is there even the tiniest element of truth in this story? With bases like Conningsby, Waddington, and the bombing ranges of Donna Nook and Wainfleet on the door step if it is going to happen, Lincolnshire has to be the place.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

peedee said:


> Dougie is being strangely quiet about the likelihood of this occurring. Is there even the tiniest element of truth in this story? With bases like Conningsby, Waddington, and the bombing ranges of Donna Nook and Wainfleet on the door step if it is going to happen, Lincolnshire has to be the place.
> 
> peedee


Hi Pete I'm sure he's made his feelings known on one of the several other times this hoax has come up on a thread.

and before someone says they can't find them they are normally either locked or in Off topic and time expired

anyone else try reading this first >click here<


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As described, it is false. As to the art of the possible with something similar, yes it is. As always, the devil is in the detail 

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well done Frank! Your link takes us to an article which mentions 1999 as a starting point for this myth. That fits in very closely with the response from our son, Wing Commander, Tornado F3s, who said simply, "That story has been doing the rounds for about ten years!" :roll: 


Next!?? :wink:


----------

